

Impure Math - IgorPartola
http://bash.org/?450693

======
mattdw
Well, clever enough, but does the world really need _more_ rape jokes?

~~~
sp332
I thought it was making fun of mathematicians for assigning qualities like
beauty, purity, and vice to mathematical concepts.

------
hga
My god, this is old; I read this or an older version of it on a printout taped
on the side of a computer in the summer of 1977....

(And needless to say they weren't as sensitive about the issue of rape back
then.)

------
jdietrich
It's when people make jokes like these that I realise how truly poor my state
education was.

~~~
Confusion
Don't worry; most of it doesn't make any mathematical sense and just derives
from the mathematical term somewhat resembling a regular word that could be
used instead. I.e. converging -> virgin

